# Puppy pulling on lead frightened going to choke



## JaneLee (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, I have a 13 week old chocolate lab who has only been able to go for walks since Friday. When we walk round the estate she is fine, but this morning after dropping kids off I took her to e park. I met a friend and we had a lovely walk, however she pulls so much when other dogs are around I was frightened she would choke . My friend uses a Halti, is is a good tool to use until she,s used to walking. Also thought about an extending lead until I am confident that if called she would come back. I was worried she was hurting herself with all the coughing when she pulled.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

You are right to be worried. You need to teach your dog to walk without pulling without the distractions of parks and other dogs first. Actively teach and practice LLW in a distraction free environment. I wouldn't be using headcollars and other gadgets on a 13 week puppy. She needs to be taught what to do. Until she knows what is expected, she will still pull on whatever you use.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JaneLee said:


> Hi, I have a 13 week old chocolate lab who has only been able to go for walks since Friday. When we walk round the estate she is fine, but this morning after dropping kids off I took her to e park. I met a friend and we had a lovely walk, however she pulls so much when other dogs are around I was frightened she would choke . My friend uses a Halti, is is a good tool to use until she,s used to walking. Also thought about an extending lead until I am confident that if called she would come back. I was worried she was hurting herself with all the coughing when she pulled.


Please do not put a halti on a young puppy. It can damage their jaws and will hurt while she is teething. A non pull harness is also not a good idea for a puppy that young as it can interfere with her bone growth. An extending lead will also encourage her to pull, and should never be used with a collar, only with a harness.

First of all you need to find out how to teach her loose leash walking. Advise is to stop when she pulls and turn back the other way, so she finally gets the message that when she pulls she gets nowhere. Another good tip is to have a treat bag on the same side as the dog; she may be too interested in that to want to pull at all and she gets a treat when she walks nicely next to you.

The park is probably not the best place to do any of this, as she is too excited and wanting to go play with the other dogs. You need to teach her without any distractions.

It would also be useful to know what sort of collar you have on her. She needs a flat collar that won't tighten up if she does pull.


----------



## JaneLee (Mar 16, 2012)

When I have been walking her around the estate I have her close to heal and she does not want to pull. It was only in park she does it. However, I want to take her to park as I thought it was important to socialise them with other dogs.


----------



## JaneLee (Mar 16, 2012)

It is a flat collar at just clips together. There are so many options available and so many different opinions you never know what to do for the best.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

ok it seems you're doing far too much with your baby all at once and this is going to have an effect. Your dog doesn't need lots of walking at the moment and really you need to put the lead on and take lots of treats and have lots of patience and be prepared to not go very far very quickly... your dog doesn't need to go to the park to be able to see other dogs but not to play with them, to be made to walk to heel and not join in.. far better to find a friend for puppy and have them play - gently - in an enclosed area for a short while, you need a good well adjusted adult for this. You also need to go to all sorts of places, like pets at home, to gently and quietly introduce new things and experiences to your pup. I love taking mine to dog shows as they can walk around the show with other dogs (also on leads) to meet nice ones and to learn that not everyone is there to play with them...

short walks and short play sessions are ideal at this age, as is lots of new experiences and good happy experiences.... with treats and encouragement


----------



## JaneLee (Mar 16, 2012)

I am only taking her for short walks about 15 mins (5 mins for each month). I do not really have any friends with older dogs wo i can take her to socialise with during the day. I am going to take her to obedience classes.


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello.

You need consistency for this to work. Basically when walking her you need to ensure that whenever that leads taught (ie she is pulling) you go nowhere. As soon as stops pulling you can begin to walk on. This will look ridiculous to start with and you may not get far. You have to make sure you do not let this slip and it will stop. There is no need for a halti in any circumstance I my opinion. Doing this and eventually she will get the message. Same with anything. Like throwing a ball. Make sure she is calm before you toss the ball. That way she learns that excitement gets ignorance, calmness and waiting get fuss r whatever she is wanting.

Get her to obedience training and the trainers there will be able to help.

You also need to ensure you are not rewarding her excited behaviours. Fr example at dinner if she is excited wait until she calms down before giveing food. Same with everything. Make sure yu are not praising her in her excited state. 

Good luck. There is loads of information out there, google is your friend.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

As she is a lab she will be very friendly anyway so I wouldn't worry about that. As the others say you do need to teach the loose lead walking now because when she gets bigger she could pull you over. Classes will help you learn the correct way with your dog. Enjoy and have fun.


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

JaneLee said:


> I am only taking her for short walks about 15 mins (5 mins for each month). I do not really have any friends with older dogs wo i can take her to socialise with during the day. I am going to take her to obedience classes.


Puppy class is great. There is little structured training it is focused on socialisation. Also pets at home or most pets shops allow her inside. You need to give her as many new experiences as possible at an early age. Skateparks are good to teach her not to fear bikes and skateboards.

Going on the bus, walking through town. Just remember to stay calm yourself as she can feel yor emotions. Don't praise fear or excitement and it's all good :laugh:

Don't worth about the leads etc. a simple flat collar and 1.5m lead is fine. Save yourself some dough and get the budget stuff. The dog doesn't know the difference :thumbsup:


----------



## JaneLee (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the help and advice


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobbie said:


> As she is a lab she will be very friendly anyway so I wouldn't worry about that. As the others say you do need to teach the loose lead walking now because when she gets bigger she could pull you over. Classes will help you learn the correct way with your dog. Enjoy and have fun.


oh dear, but even puppies with great natured, well adjusted parents need socialising - to be allowed to play and interact with other dogs so that they can become well adjusted adults...

obedience training is ok, but it's not socialising.. with pups you need to find a class which offers puppy training AND socialisation, some friendly dogs for your pup to interact with (perhaps meeting at puppy class?) and plenty of new experiences

I suggest Gwen Baileys the perfect puppy which gives great help on training and socialising of youngsters.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

JaneLee said:


> I am only taking her for short walks about 15 mins (5 mins for each month). I do not really have any friends with older dogs wo i can take her to socialise with during the day. I am going to take her to obedience classes.


its more challenging if you haven't any handy friends with dogs, but not impossible.. with my first pup I spent a lot of time hanging around the park looking for people with nice dogs who'd let them play with my pup.... there are also puppy parties organised by vets where your pup can play - under supervision - with other pups. You can join a dog club and find people and dogs that way - could be a breed club, an obedience club or an agility club, but it is important with any breed that your pup is well socialised before they're 16 weeks old - it's a critical time which will have a huge impact on the next 15 years with your dog, so worth seeking out dogs for pup to interact with.


----------

